# Fuente regulada, variable y cortocircuitable con uA741



## usama992 (Feb 23, 2010)

Buenas a todos,

Estoy en proceso de hacer una fuente de alimentacion cuyos requisitos son los que e puesto en el titulo del post, es decir, la fuente debe ser:
- Regulada.
- Variable
- Cortocircuitable

La fuente debe tener una salida de 0V-25V, 2.5A (máximo) y para ello debo usar un uA741.

Partiendo de todo esto e buscao esquemas en los que pueda guiarme un poco y no me aclaro demasiado. 

Lo mas decente que he encontrando es lo que veis en la foto de abajo, por lo que veo es regulada y variable (sino es asi corregidme), la Imax de salida podria modificarla cambiando la R variable y/o las resistencias de la salida (si no es asi corregidme), y lo que no tengo ni idea es como hacer para que sea cortocircuitable (que este en cortocircuito 30 segundos).

A ver si con esto me podeis dar unas pistas para empezar y voy avanzando poco a poco.

Muchas gracias, 

un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 27, 2010)

Hola usama992

Para ese tipo de protección (Corto Circuito a la salida) se requiere un sensor de corriente.
Las especificaciones que fijas para la fuente son: 0 a 25Vdc. @ 2.5Amp.
El sensor de corriente puede ser una resistencia, conectada en serie con la carga, de bajo valor (0.01Ohm),
Así que cuando en esta resistencia tengas una caída de tensión de 0.025Vdc. la fuente se corte, sin embargo como la fuente se corta el voltaje en la resistencia sensora cae con lo que la fuente vuelve a querer dar el voltaje programado. Este circuito de protección debe prever esta situación no volviendo a generar voltaje sino hasta que se quite el Corto Circuito.

Otra forma es verificar el voltaje en las terminales de la fuente, si este voltaje cae a cerca de 0 cortar la fuente.

En fin ahí están 2 ideas con las que puedes iniciar a “inventar” el circuito de protección contra corto circuito de la fuente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## usama992 (Feb 28, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola usama992
> 
> Para ese tipo de protección (Corto Circuito a la salida) se requiere un sensor de corriente.
> Las especificaciones que fijas para la fuente son: 0 a 25Vdc. @ 2.5Amp.
> ...



Buenas MrCarlos,

Gracias por tu respuesta, lo que me propones para cortocircuito creo que me sera de gran ayuda y lo hare de la primera forma que me das

Por lo demas, crees que el esquema puede ser valido para la fuente que quiero montar?

Muchas gracias,

un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola usama992

Sí, Así es, puedes utilizar la fuente de tu mensaje original.

Claro que agregando el circuito para protección contra corto circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## usama992 (Mar 1, 2010)

Buenas de nuevo

Antes de nada gracias por la ayuda.

Bien, de momento va cogiendo forma el proyecto pero tengo un par de dudas:

- El voltaje minimo que me dara la fuente del sera de 0V o sera de 1.5V aproximadamente, si es esto ultimo, como puedo conseguir esos 0V que deseo?

- La Imax que me interesa en la salida es de 2.5A y por lo que lei, la fuente de este esquema daria 4A, como puedo reducir esa corriente maxima a los 2.5 que deseo? (podria lograrlo solo con cambiar los valores de las resistencias y/o la resistencia variable que hay en la salida?)

Muchisimas gracias, 

un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola usama992

El voltaje mínimo que de la fuente, > 0Vdc. Puedes reducirlo a 0Vdc. Sumándole un voltaje negativo a la fuente.
Esto se hace, preferentemente, por la terminal negativa.

No veo la necesidad de limitar la fuente a 2.5Amp. Sin embargo puedes intercalar una resistencia de bajo valor abriendo la línea del capacitor de 100nF y la resistencia de colector del BD137; cuando circule corriente habrá una caída de voltaje en ésta resistencia (Intercalada). Esa caída de voltaje utilízala para limitar la corriente por medio de un 741 y, la salida de este conectada, como señal de corrección, al 741 que ya tiene la fuente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## usama992 (Mar 1, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola usama992
> 
> El voltaje mínimo que de la fuente, > 0Vdc. Puedes reducirlo a 0Vdc. Sumándole un voltaje negativo a la fuente.
> Esto se hace, preferentemente, por la terminal negativa.
> ...



Hola MrCarlos

Siento las molestias:cabezon:

No he entendido demasiao bien tu ultima respuesta, a ver si me lo puedes aclarar.

Como puedo sumarle un voltaje negativo a la fuente. esto seria independiente y externo al circuito verdad?

Lo de limitar a 2.5A me he perdido, jeje. Del capacitor de 100 nF, deberia quitar la tierra y mandarlo al colector del BD137 junto con una resistencia? 

Despues de eso me queda alguna duda de como poner el otro 741, pero prefiero aclarar lo anterior antes de preguntartelo, que sino igual es mucho lio, asi voy modificando el esquema poco a poco.

Gracias por tu paciencia

un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola usama992

Analiza la imagen adjunta para que puedas definir lo que digo en mi mensaje anterior.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## usama992 (Mar 1, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola usama992
> 
> Analiza la imagen adjunta para que puedas definir lo que digo en mi mensaje anterior.
> 
> ...



Buenas MrCarlos

Gracias por la ayuda. Así lo entiendo perfectamente. Lo de colocar otra fuente es lo que suponia, pero lo del 741 adicional no sabia por donde cogerlo.

Continuare con ello, de momento creo no tengo mas dudas por lo que no te molestare en un tiempo jeje.

Te seguire informando de mis avances y de la evolucion de la fuente.

Gracias !!

un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola.
Prueba esto y mira como te va.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola !

También puede realizar este esquema. Con una resistencia colocada entre la base y el emisor de Q3 se obtiene el control de la corriente máxima (de corto circuito).

El esquema:



Y la salida:



Cabe señalar que hay que montar Q2 sobre un disipador de calor bastante generoso si el voltaje de salida es bajo. Otro detalle: el circuito no puede regular hasta 0V, a lo más debería regular hasta el voltaje formado por los dos diodos (1.4V aproximadamente).


Adiosín...!


----------



## usama992 (Mar 2, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Prueba esto y mira como te va.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29977
> 
> ...



Buenas elaficionado,

Veo un par de modificaciones (el transistor con un par de resistencias,los dos diodos y la resistencia de la salida), pero realmente no entiendo muy bien su labor en este circuito

Gracias por tu ayuda y disculpa las molestias

un saludo



jreyes dijo:


> Hola !
> 
> También puede realizar este esquema. Con una resistencia colocada entre la base y el emisor de Q3 se obtiene el control de la corriente máxima (de corto circuito).
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu aportacion

Parece que este esquema es un poquito mas simple que los anteriores pero tiene muy buena pinta tambien.
Tengo una duda tal vez un poco absurda. No conocia el LT1097, pero por lo visto funciona igual que un 741, verdad?

Muchas gracias,

un saludo


----------



## jreyes (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola usama992:

Sí, funciona igual que un 741.


Adiosín...!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola.

El transistor adicional es para limitar la corriente a 2.5A, los dos diodos de salida sirven para obtener un voltaje de salida cercano a los cero voltios y pon los diodos 1N5401 ó equivalente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## usama992 (Mar 3, 2010)

Buenas tardes,

He simulado los 3 circuitos que me habeis dejao (a lo rancio con el programa crocodile) y los 3 regulan perfectamente. Gracias a la idea de elaficionado de colocar 2 diodos los 3 circuitos propuestos tienen en la salida un voltaje muy aproximado a 0V (200-500mV).

No me queda tan claro lo de la Imax, no llega a 2.5A ni de lejos, ponga la carga que ponga (no llega ni a 100mA) pero supongo que eso debe ser un error de simulación o algun error del programa.

Lo unico antes de montarlo me queda asegurarme bien de la protección contra cortocircuito. Eso probare de la manera propuesta por MrCarlos porque no veo manera de probarlo mediante el simulador. Eso si, tengo una duda, quiero hacer que este aproximadamente 30 segundos en cortocircuito pero no se como ni con que elemento podria conseguirlo, supongo que algun condensador, pero no se me ocurre la manera.

Bueno, pues no me enrollo mas, a ver si me podeis ayudar un poquito en el tema de la proteccion de cortocircuito y a partir de ahi creo que lo tendré todo claro y os dejare en paz ya .

Muchas gracias a todos,

un saludo


----------



## jreyes (Mar 3, 2010)

Hola !

Si te fijas en el monito que puse de las salidas, en la parte inferior aparecen unos números, esos números son el valor de la carga en Ω; a medida que este valor disminuye, la corriente aumenta y el voltaje de salida cae debido al corto circuito (por la falla en el transistor de paso, que es lo que se busca). Puede bajar el softwere LTspice IV desde aquí (es gratis http://ltspice.linear.com/software/LTspiceIV.exe )


Adiosín...!


----------



## usama992 (Mar 5, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Hola !
> 
> Si te fijas en el monito que puse de las salidas, en la parte inferior aparecen unos números, esos números son el valor de la carga en Ω; a medida que este valor disminuye, la corriente aumenta y el voltaje de salida cae debido al corto circuito (por la falla en el transistor de paso, que es lo que se busca). Puede bajar el softwere LTspice IV desde aquí (es gratis http://ltspice.linear.com/software/LTspiceIV.exe )
> 
> ...



Buenas jreyes, 

He probado de nuevo tu circuito con un programa mas decente y parece que funciona bien. Regula entre 0.8-25V, si le pongo una carga de 62.5W (25Vx2.5A) la carga (una bombilla) se enciende al 100%. Perfecto!

Si le pongo una bombilla de mas potencia, la tension baja, la intesidad sube y la bombilla luce menos. Por lo tanto la Imax de cortocircuiito esta bien y es 2.5A.Perfecto!

(Añadir que ademas el potenciometro regula perfectamente: 25%=6.5V, 50%=12.5V, 75%=18.5V)

Ahora viene mi pregunta, si lo que quiero es que la fuente sea cortocircuitable, con eso ya es suficiente? esta protegida contra cortocircuitos? Si quiero que este en cortocircuito 30 segundos como puedo conseguirlo? No lo entiendo muy bien.

Muchas gracias,

un saludo


Por otra parte, 

Respescto al otro circuito (el que puse yo y elaficionado modifico) funciona de esta manera:

Regula entre practicamente 0-25V (en concreto 0.127-24.674V), si le pongo una carga de 62.5W (25Vx2.5A) la carga (una bombilla) se enciende (no tanto en el circuito de jreyes, pero se enciende. Perfecto!

Si le pongo una bombilla de mas potencia mas alta, la tension baja, la intesidad se mantiene (sube unos mA despreciables) y tengo estos 2 casos:
  - Si pongo una bombilla de hasta 120W (es decir, casi el doble) la bombilla luce.
  - Si pongo una bombilla de mas de 120W (es decir, mas del doble) la bombilla no luce.

Entonces el funcionamiento parece que tambien esta bien, con esa duda de porque con tanta potencia todavia se enciende la bombilla.

(Añadir que el potenciometro no funciona linealmente: 25%=0.5V, 50%=1.2V, 75%=3V, 90%=7V, 95%=10V)

Entones esa es mi duda, a ver si eso es correcto o estoy haciendo algo mal. Aparte de la proteccion contra cortocircuito que he puesto antes que no lo entiendo muy bien como iria.

Gracias,

un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola.

Si puedes usa un potenciómetro no lineal. 
Debido a que la corriente que circula por el potenciómetro no es constante, por lo tanto su comportamiento no es lineal.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## madrile (Mar 5, 2010)

Buenas.

Aprobecho el tema, ya que tambien tengo que montar una fuente de las mismas caracteristicas.
E encontrado el siguiente esquema por internet, queria saber si funcionaria como el esquema que esta montando usama992, otra cosa que nose del esquema es la funcion del cristal en el circuito

gracias
un saludo


----------



## jreyes (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola usama:

El circuito que propuse sí está protegido contra corto circuito (éste está limitado por el valor de RSc). Tal como se dijo más arriba, el disipador del transistor de paso debe ser capaz de soportar la potencia disipada por el mismo que es el producto del voltaje de entrada por  la corriente de corto circuito.

Si quieres colocar la fuente en corto por 30 segundos no hay problema...todo depende del disipador que utilices.


Adiosín...!


----------



## usama992 (Mar 5, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si puedes usa un potenciómetro no lineal.
> Debido a que la corriente que circula por el potenciómetro no es constante, por lo tanto su comportamiento no es lineal.
> ...



Vale, para hacerlo teoricamente puse un potenciometro cualquiera que traia el programa.

Gracias,

un saludo



jreyes dijo:


> Hola usama:
> 
> El circuito que propuse sí está protegido contra corto circuito (éste está limitado por el valor de RSc). Tal como se dijo más arriba, el disipador del transistor de paso debe ser capaz de soportar la potencia disipada por el mismo que es el producto del voltaje de entrada por  la corriente de corto circuito.
> 
> ...



Hola jreyes,

Te refieres a donde poner Rser?  Ni me habia fijado en eso..

Respecto al estado en corto, que no consigo aclararme y me interesa bastante para cuando la monte:

Lo que no entiendo es como voy a conseguir que este en corto 30 segundos (aproximadamente) y no 10 segundos o 5 minutos. Y ya que estamos, que pasara durante esos 30 segundos y despues de ese tiempo.

Muchas gracias, siento las molestias,

un saludo


----------



## jreyes (Mar 5, 2010)

A ver si entiendo: ¿Quieres que el circuito esté en corto durante cierto periodo y luego se "desconecte" (que deje de funcionar, pero sin dañarse)?

Adiosín...!


----------



## usama992 (Mar 5, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> A ver si entiendo: ¿Quieres que el circuito esté en corto durante cierto periodo y luego se "desconecte" (que deje de funcionar, pero sin dañarse)?
> 
> Adiosín...!



Buenas,

Eso es, lo siento jaja, lo había explicado bastante mal. Supongo que sera mediante algun condensador y/o algun rele, pero no se me ocurre..

Gracias,

un saludo


----------



## jreyes (Mar 5, 2010)

Se podría implementar una circuitería de control.

Se requeriría agregar un amplificador operacional para sensar la corriente de salida; un circuito de rampa para activar un mosfet; un relé y un regulador auxiliar de baja corriente. Este último puede estar compuesto por un diodo zéner de unos 12v y que sea capaz de manejar unos 50mA.

Acá te dejo un esquema. Está parcialmente comentado, si tienes dudas puedes preguntar.

El monito:




RELE NC quiere decir "Relé normalmente cerrado". Al activarse el circuito de control el relé se abre aislando la etapa de potencia; sin embargo el mosfet sigue cerrado ya que el condensador se mantiene en valor alto (por el diodo de aislación que lo bloquea). Al presionar el pulsador de reinico el condensador se descarga con lo que el mosfet se apaga llevando al relé a su posición original.


Adiosín...!


----------



## usama992 (Mar 7, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Se podría implementar una circuitería de control.
> 
> Se requeriría agregar un amplificador operacional para sensar la corriente de salida; un circuito de rampa para activar un mosfet; un relé y un regulador auxiliar de baja corriente. Este último puede estar compuesto por un diodo zéner de unos 12v y que sea capaz de manejar unos 50mA.
> 
> ...



Hola jreyes,

Lo primero, muchas gracias por el curro que te as pegao para hacer ese esquema y gracias por el tiempo que has invertido para poder ayudarme.

He analizado el circuito y es lo que realmente me interesaba aunque pensaba que seria algo mas sencillo y menos complejo.

Viendolo así, la verdad es que no se si me merece mucho la pena que la fuente sea cortocircuitable (que este x tiempo en cortocircuito), ya que se forma un circuito en el que necesitare el doble de componentes y el montaje sera mas costoso y complejo.

De todos modos voy a ver si puedo simular el circuito en el pc (que el fin de semana no he tenido tiempo) y decidire si me interesa o no hacerla cortocircuitable.

Jreyes, muchas gracias de verdad, por el trabajo y las molestias que te pueda estar causando

Gracias,

un saludo


----------



## usama992 (Mar 10, 2010)

Buenas de nuevo jreyes,

He intentado simular ese ultimo circuito y no se si hago algo mal pero el circuito funciona igual que antes, es decir, funciona bien todo, pero la funcion de cortocircuito no hace nada.

La unica duda que tengo es es rele, he probado con reles de 12V y de 24V y nada. Debe ser de mayor o menos voltaje?

El mosfet en vez de IRF7468 he usado un IRF740, supongo que debe valer igualmente, no?

Por lo que entiendo lo unico que deberia conseguir es que al pulsar el pulsador el circuito se desconecte, por lo tanto en la salida deberia tener 0V y 0A, verdad? 

Haber si se te ocurre algo, porque he probado de mil maneras y de ninguna he conseguido que el contacto del rele se abra

Muchas gracias,

un saludo


----------



## jreyes (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola !

¿Podrías mostrar el circuito que estás simulando? Puede que haya algún problema con la configuración del relé.


Adiosín...!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola.

Cuando la corriente supera la corriente límite, el transistor Q4 activa el relay.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 10, 2010)

Voy a ver  si encuentro el circuito en otro pc para agregar la función del relé.

--------------------------------------------------

Listo, encontré los modelos de simulación para relés. Adjunto los monitos:

El circuito:



Las salidas:



Cabe señalar que la simulación se realizó incrementando el valor de la fuente de entrada hasta el máximo (creo que 32V); de este modo en algún punto la corriente excede el valor determinado y el circuito se protege tal como está explicado más arriba.

Otro detalle: hay que tener cuidado con los detalles de la bobina del relé ya que si el voltaje es muy alto ésta se puede quemar. En la simulación se conecta directamente a la fuente no regulada.

Finalmente: la simulación corre en función del tiempo y no en función del valor de la carga como se mostró en los otros monos.

Cualquier consulta es bienvenida.


Adiosín...!


----------



## usama992 (Mar 11, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Cuando la corriente supera la corriente límite, el transistor Q4 activa el relay.
> 
> ...




Hola elaficionado,

No entiendo muy bien lo que propones, añado ese transistor (Q4) unicamente? el mosfet y lo demas lo dejo como esta? el diodo no esta al reves?

Gracias




jreyes dijo:


> Voy a ver  si encuentro el circuito en otro pc para agregar la función del relé.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Hola jreyes,

He mirado tu circuito una y otra vez y no encuentro cual es el error que estoy cometiendo en mi circuito. No se si sera algun fallo tonto o que pero no soy capaz de que el pulsador haga que en la salida no haya tension ni corriente.


Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestra paciencia

un saludo


----------



## jreyes (Mar 11, 2010)

usama992 dijo:


> Hola elaficionado,
> 
> No entiendo muy bien lo que propones, añado ese transistor (Q4) unicamente? el mosfet y lo demas lo dejo como esta? el diodo no esta al reves?
> 
> ...



Hola !

Me parece que hay un error de concepto.

El botón de "reset" es para restaurar el circuito (lo que implica que la salida de voltaje vuelve a su valor normal); no sirve para mandar la salida a 0V y 0A, esa función la hace el circuito de control a través de la rampa y mosfet+relé.


Adiosín...!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola.

Q4 se activa cuando la corriente llega a un valor predeterminado como valor límite.
En el colector de Q4 de conecta la bobina del relay (el diodo invertido está en paralelo con la bobina del relay y sirve para proteger al transistor Q4).



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## usama992 (Mar 11, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Hola !
> 
> Me parece que hay un error de concepto.
> 
> ...



Hola

Ahora lo he entendido, ya me a costado... Ahora lo que hace es:

   - Inicio la simulacion, tengo una bombilla de 62.5W. En la salida tengo 25V y 2.5A. 
Perfecto!

    - Pauso la simulacion, pongo que la bombilla sea de 150W (por ejemplo). Reinicio la simulacion y se produce el corto. La tension y corriente de salida empiezan a bajar, hasta llegar a 0. Perfecto!

    - Pauso la simulacion, vuelvo a poner que la bombilla sea 62.5W. Reinicio la simulacion, le doy al pulsador y todo vuelve al estado inicial (25V y 2.5A). Perfecto!

Si no me equivoco funciona perfectamente, muchas gracias, ha costado pero gracias a vuestra ayuda funciona correctamente.

La ultima (espero) duda que tengo es: si quiero que este en corto 30 segundos, debo ajustar el potenciometro hasta que justo en esos 30 segundos lleguen los valores de salidad a 0V y 0A. Es asi?

Tal vez sea mas util con el potenciometro porque asi podre variar el tiempo de cortocirtuito, pero podria sustituirlo por una resistencia (del valor exacto) y asi tener 30 segundos fijos siempre?

Gracias, muchas gracias,

un saludo



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Q4 se activa cuando la corriente llega a un valor predeterminado como valor límite.
> En el colector de Q4 de conecta la bobina del relay (el diodo invertido está en paralelo con la bobina del relay y sirve para proteger al transistor Q4).
> ...




Hola elaficionado,

Lo que me has dado funciona bien, pero me "roba" 4V y 0.4A de la salida.

Gracias de todos modos,

un saludo


----------



## jreyes (Mar 11, 2010)

usama992 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Ahora lo he entendido, ya me a costado... Ahora lo que hace es:
> 
> ...


Para  controlar el tiempo de corte el potenciómetro debe ser ajustado. En el monito aparece un potenciómetro de 10kΩ; sin embargo, para lograr tiempos de 30 segundos, tal vez sea necesario uno de mayor resistencia (podrías probar con uno de 100kΩ).

También puedes sustituir por una resistencia fija; pero después de tener el circuito funcionando ya que el tiempo también está determinado por el voltaje de gate del mosfet (distinto para distintos dispositivos).


Adiosín...!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola.
No sé como haz hecho la simulación, ya que ese circuito solo funciona cuando ha un corto circuito, el resto del tiempo está en corte, ya que cumple la misma función que Q3, (tal vez, necesite una resistencia de base para que no sea tan sensible.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/#post112200https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/113185/
excita un LED en lugar de un relay.

Y aquí está en el circuito terminado: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/#post113185

Chao.
elaficionado.

Chao.
elafcionado


----------



## usama992 (Mar 14, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> También puedes sustituir por una resistencia fija; pero después de tener el circuito funcionando ya que el tiempo también está determinado por el voltaje de gate del mosfet (distinto para distintos dispositivos).
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!



Vale, perfecto, suponia que asi seria pero ahora ya estoy seguro jeje

Gracias!



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> No sé como haz hecho la simulación, ya que ese circuito solo funciona cuando ha un corto circuito, el resto del tiempo está en corte, ya que cumple la misma función que Q3, (tal vez, necesite una resistencia de base para que no sea tan sensible.
> 
> Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/#post112200https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/113185/
> ...



Hola elaficionado,

Realmente no lo se, pero lo unico que hize fue añadir el transistor.

Gracias!


----------



## Riveay (Jun 26, 2010)

Si todavia alguien de este tema anda por ahi,

Si por error se conecta corto circuitan el positivo con el negativo de la fuente se activa el rele y todo se va a 0? o hay chispas y una tragedia?

Muchas gracias =)


----------



## alfonso villavicencio (Ago 17, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Prueba esto y mira como te va.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29977
> 
> ...



hola, saludos a todos loa aficionados de la electronica. es la primera vez que utilizo este medio, le converso, construi la fuente pero no me funciona bien, pues se calienta mucho el transistor bc327 no entiendo que pasa, les gradeceria que me indiquen que esta sucediendo, pues todo esta consstruido de acuerdo al diagrma, gracias : Alfonso


----------



## fer716 (Ago 17, 2011)

hola alfonso. a mi me paso lo mismo con esa fuente . si quieres echa un vistazo aca . recomendado .
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/aporte-fuente-regulable-0-50v-0-5a-9940/


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola.

¿Cuál es el voltaje de entrada?

Chao.
elafixionado.


----------



## alfonso villavicencio (Ago 18, 2011)

hola FER. gracias por el dato, voy a construir lo recomendado y te aviso el resultado. yo vivo en quito, y desde hace muchos años construyo todo tipo de equipos electronicos. no me gusta mucho la radiotecnica, mi campo es construccion, estoy a la orden. f) ALFONSO


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 20, 2011)

usama992 dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Estoy en proceso de hacer una fuente de alimentacion cuyos requisitos son los que e puesto en el titulo del post, es decir, la fuente debe ser:
> - Regulada.
> ...



espero que este humilde aporte te ayude


----------



## zendo (Oct 23, 2011)

buenos dias quisiera preguntarle si alguin sabe como proteger de un cortocircuito pero para una salida negativa digamos para -12v


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 23, 2011)

zendo dijo:


> buenos dias quisiera preguntarle si alguin sabe como proteger de un cortocircuito pero para una salida negativa digamos para -12v


el esquema del colega del post anterior te sirve,solo que debes cambiar los transistores por unos PNP acorde a la corriente que va a consumir tu fuente
Ver el archivo adjunto 58722
este colega dejo unos circuitos que talves te ayuden en este link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/talco-esta-fuente-60764/


----------

